
Instruments of Destruction: Project Management on the Death Star - duckerude
https://archiveofourown.org/works/17356235
======
wbl
[https://archiveofourown.org/works/3673335](https://archiveofourown.org/works/3673335)
is the inevitable companion.

------
rkagerer
Hilarious! Wish it had gone on another 10 pages.

